# Dealer doesn't want to top off my oil and coolant



## flyingtoaster (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a low coolant light (level is right at minimum) and my oil level is almost to the bottom of the hash marks. Car has 8600 miles with a 10k service coming up. I took my car to the dealer to top off my fluid and the guy told me they could either do the 10k service early or I could pay for the fluids. Is this right?


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Find a different dealer.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Why is it their job to top off your fluids? It would be nice if they did, but you have to remember that oil and coolant cost money. Keeping fluid levels correct between scheduled services is strictly on you..........

Go to the parts counter and buy some of the correct oil and coolant, and call it a day.


----------



## Mike_Fav (Jul 20, 2014)

Different dealer for sure. Neither oil nor coolant were with my 14' TDI. In fact, I took a sample for oil analyses @ 8200 miles and had the 10k done @ 9600 miles. 

Have the service done and watch for a pattern.


----------



## flyingtoaster (Sep 10, 2014)

stratclub said:


> Why is it their job to top off your fluids? It would be nice if they did, but you have to remember that oil and coolant cost money. Keeping fluid levels correct between scheduled services is strictly on you..........
> 
> Go to the parts counter and buy some of the correct oil and coolant, and call it a day.


I hope you don't deal with customers.

I posted this thread because I am not sure whether the dealer is responsible. Do I have free "scheduled" maintenance or does the dealer take care of all fluids for the scheduled period?

Back to the customer perspective...

This is a lease and I am trying to take care of our car. I feel like I shouldn't have to pay to clear a light (unless it is low fuel) during the free scheduled maintenance period and I think most would agree with me. After this experience, I plan to turn in the car when the lease is up. I do not feel compelled to do any more business with the dealership beyond the lease. If they had simply tipped off my fluids, my feelings would be different. This is part of the reason I am completely in favor or abolishing dealerships and setting up stores instead.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

flyingtoaster said:


> I hope you don't deal with customers.
> 
> I posted this thread because I am not sure whether the dealer is responsible. Do I have free "scheduled" maintenance or does the dealer take care of all fluids for the scheduled period?
> 
> ...


I'd say they should top off the coolant because it should _not_ be low at 8,600 miles. Topping off the oil is not their responsibility. If they did do it for you, that'd be an A+ dealer. I'd definitely complain about the coolant/coolant light (that's something they should take care of), but I wouldn't even bother topping off the oil. You did just say it's a lease. Who cares, unless you plan on buying it in the end. It's all under warranty anyway and you're getting all the work done at the dealer. If you do care that much though, just buy a quart of oil and put it in...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

flyingtoaster said:


> I have a low coolant light (level is right at minimum) and my oil level is almost to the bottom of the hash marks. Car has 8600 miles with a 10k service coming up. I took my car to the dealer to top off my fluid and the guy told me they could either do the 10k service early or I could pay for the fluids. Is this right?


Pay for the fluids:
- OIl has to be VW 507.00 certified
- The coolant, has to be a 50:50 mix of G12 plus or G13 (if they are using it at the factory now) and distilled water.
Make sure they document the oil & coolant level before hand. If it subsequently becomes an issue, then you can open a case file with VWoA, and because your cost is documented, they can reimburse you.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I would say find a different dealer. Low oil and coolant would be your responsibility outside of the free maintenance period but I would argue that Low Oil and coolant prior to your first scheduled service is more indicative of a manufacturing defect than "normal wear and tear". I've leaked oil before and it's got to be waaay low (like off the dipstick) to trigger the oil low light. They either didn't fill it up all the way at the factory or you are leaking/burning it off somewhere. 

That being said, is the gas and time to take it somewhere else really worth what you pay to just buy some oil and coolant? I would definitely call whatever dealer you plan to drive it to to make sure they're not just going to tell you the same thing.

I agree with Bsick though, definitely document the oil and coolant if you buy it yourself so that the dealer can reimburse you if there is an issue down the road.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

JitteryJoe said:


> I would say find a different dealer. Low oil and coolant would be your responsibility outside of the free maintenance period but I would argue that Low Oil and coolant prior to your first scheduled service is more indicative of a manufacturing defect than "normal wear and tear". I've leaked oil before and it's got to be waaay low (like off the dipstick) to trigger the oil low light. They either didn't fill it up all the way at the factory or you are leaking/burning it off somewhere.
> 
> That being said, is the gas and time to take it somewhere else really worth what you pay to just buy some oil and coolant? I would definitely call whatever dealer you plan to drive it to to make sure they're not just going to tell you the same thing.
> 
> I agree with Bsick though, definitely document the oil and coolant if you buy it yourself so that the dealer can reimburse you if there is an issue down the road.


Again, there is no manufacturer defect in a car that possibly burned a quart after 8,600 miles. Coolant should be between the low and max line on the reservoir though though.


----------

